# Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018



## angelnrolfman (17. Oktober 2017)

So Männers,
habe gerade die Mommark-Tour 2018 bei Matze " fest gemacht" .......
26.10. - 29.10.2018
10 Mann
2 Häuser
3 Boote

Matze,
danke nochmal für das Super-Angebot !!!!! #6


----------



## nobbi1962 (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*

#6




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W1DNj2lpSDA



|wavey:


----------



## Hering 58 (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> #6
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nobbi der ist gut.#6


----------



## offense80 (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*

Vielen Dank an dieser Stelle an Rolf für die perfekte Orga.... äääh Moment...|kopfkrat  
Ach ja, selber schuld, warum fängst du auch immer den größten Dorsch und lässt ihn nicht wie alle anderen wieder ungesehen aus versehen aus den Händen gleiten  
Nein im Ernst, besser kann man die Reise nicht organisieren. Und nächstes Jahr holen wir dann alle die Großen raus ( oder besser gesagt die, welche die "Roge" Gummifische aufgezogen haben) die liefen dieses Jahr auch top, nur waren leider zu kleine Fische da gewesen.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dYBZgjy89qc


----------



## angelnrolfman (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*



offense80 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank an dieser Stelle an Rolf für die perfekte Orga.... äääh Moment...|kopfkrat
> Ach ja, selber schuld, warum fängst du auch immer den größten Dorsch und lässt ihn nicht wie alle anderen wieder ungesehen aus versehen aus den Händen gleiten
> Nein im Ernst, besser kann man die Reise nicht organisieren. Und nächstes Jahr holen wir dann alle die Großen raus ( oder besser gesagt die, welche die "Roge" Gummifische aufgezogen haben) die liefen dieses Jahr auch top, nur waren leider zu kleine Fische da gewesen.
> 
> ...



Moin Micha, danke alles gut. Aber Matze macht es einem auch echt leicht.#6
Ach ja, wenn ihr da alle "euren Grossen" rausholen wollt, sagt vorher Bescheid...... will doch nicht jeder sehen :q:qf


----------



## bernie (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*

....geht das JETZT schon wieder los !?!?!?!!?? #d



Ich habe Rolf schon geschrieben:
Ohne IHN würde ich gar nicht mehr auf`s Meer kommen 

Digges Danke für die Orga!


----------



## angelnrolfman (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*

Männers, wie gesagt........ alles gut. Bin aber seit der letzten Tour am Überlegen, wer von euch mir da den Dorsch an's Band gehängt hat |kopfkrat


----------



## Yupii (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*

Ich  nicht.Doppelschwör:q


----------



## Beppo (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*

naaa? sagt chon welcher pöse purche wars ..hmmm?
Micha chleuder ihn zu poden.


----------



## offense80 (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*



Beppo schrieb:


> naaa? sagt chon welcher pöse purche wars ..hmmm?
> Micha chleuder ihn zu poden.



Es war Schwanzus Longus Oh Cäsar

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IwHotyPnSgc


----------



## nobbi1962 (8. November 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*

Moin Moin Jungs,

|wavey:

guten rutsch 2018


----------



## angelnrolfman (9. November 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Moin Moin Jungs,
> 
> |wavey:
> 
> guten rutsch 2018




Moin Moin Nobbi ..........  |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes ()


----------



## Yupii (9. November 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*

Moinsen Nobbi, 
Biste deiner Zeit wohl weit im Voraus, du Visionär


----------



## bernie (9. November 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*

Wie jeze........ is Weihnachten schon rum ???!!?!!???? 
GEIL!!!!!!


----------



## nobbi1962 (9. November 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*

.....wenn die 5te kerze brennt,dann haste weihnachten verpennt.....


;-)))


----------



## Beppo (23. November 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*

Für bernie ist Weihnachten verpennen wohl ein schon lang gehegter Wunsch 

Es soll jedoch Leute, ach was rede ich, ganze Städte geben, die das ganze Jahr über Weihnachten feiern #c

https://www.nrz.de/region/niederrhein/das-ganze-jahr-ueber-weihnachten-id212580157.html

das aus irgendwelchen religiösen Gründen zu tun ist natürlich imo grottendämlich .. naja lasse träumen

mit oder ohne Kerzen , je nach Gustav ähh gusto 

happy new year Miss Sophie
Beppo


----------



## offense80 (27. November 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*

Happy Birthday Matze !!! 

|birthday:|birthday:|birthday:


----------



## Yupii (27. November 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*

|birthday:

Herzlichen Glückwunsch und alles Gute zu deinem Geburtstag  Matze#h


----------



## angelnrolfman (27. November 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*

Moin Matze, auch von mir Glückwunsch und alles Gute!!!#6


----------



## Jesse J (27. November 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*

Von mir auch alles Gute !!|laola:|birthday:


----------



## Hering 58 (27. November 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag Matze |birthday:


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (27. November 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*

Vielen Dank Leudde #h


----------



## MS aus G (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*

Allen "Mommarklern" + Matze natürlich, ein schönes Weihnachtsfest und alles, alles Gute für´s neue Jahr!!!

Grüße Mario


----------



## Yupii (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*

Von mir auch an alle ein schöne Weihnachtsfest und einen guten Rutsch  in 2018


----------



## angelnrolfman (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*

Moin zusammen,
auch vom mir ein frohes, friedliches Weihnachtsfest und einen guten Rutsch in ein erfolgreiches, neues Jahr!#6


----------



## offense80 (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*

Ja Moin an alle Helden aus der Mommark Truppe (inklusive Matze mit Anhang ) und an alle Mitleser. Frohe Weihnachten und besinnliche Tage sowie einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr #6


----------



## Hering 58 (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*

Auch von mir Frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr #6


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*

Wünsche Euch allen "Mommark Freaks" ebenfalls einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr und viel Petri in der neuen Saison.#h
Lg Matze, Frauke & Labbi Bootsmann


----------



## nobbi1962 (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*

schubs nach 2018


#h moin moin jungs

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W1DNj2lpSDA


----------



## bernie (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*

Moin Nobbi,

na denn: Prousd!


----------



## angelnrolfman (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*

Heute hat wohl unser "Youngster" Geburtstag!!!

Daniel,
herzlichen Glückwunsch und alles Gute du "alte Fressmaschine" #6
|schild-g|schild-g


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*

Ich hoffe ihr habt ne Mommark WA Gruppe erstellt.....im AB wirds ja spürbar ruhiger.....


----------



## Yupii (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*

Ja, die gibbet. Aber auch die nicht in der Gruppe sind, werden von Rolf mit Info`s versorgt


----------



## angelnrolfman (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*

Moin, jupp...... wir haben da eine WA Gruppe ( für aktive und ehemalige Mommarkfahrer). Aber hier sind wir schon länger „zurückhaltender“ geworden. 
Auch für unsere Norwegentouren haben wir (bernie) ein eigenes Forum für die Mitfahrer in‘s Leben gerufen, wo wir uns in Bezug auf Tackle, Neuigkeiten etc. austauschen und die Tourplanung etc. machen.
Ein grosser Teil der dortigen Unterhaltungen gehören hier eben nicht rein #6


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*

Aah okay jaaa#6#6#6


----------



## bernie (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*

... es ist 1. meistens zu albern und 2. zu "schmutzig" für öffentliche Foren   

Außerdem werden da die allergeheimsten Geheimstellen veröffentlicht 

WA & FB sind absolutes Teufelswerk und stehen bei MIR im Router auf der allerschwärzesten Blacklist


----------



## angelnrolfman (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*



bernie schrieb:


> ... es ist 1. meistens zu albern und 2. zu "schmutzig" für öffentliche Foren
> 
> Außerdem werden da die allergeheimsten Geheimstellen veröffentlicht
> 
> WA & FB sind absolutes Teufelswerk und stehen bei MIR im Router auf der allerschwärzesten Blacklist



bernie...... da muss ich aber widersprechen, bei dem was hier manchmal im "Dorschel-Forum" abging. |bigeyesSorry, das war teilweise schon "grenzwertig".....  (auch ein Grund, weswegen sich einige hier zurückgezogen haben .)

Aber jeder wie er will.................#h


----------



## MS aus G (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*

Moin erstmal in die Runde!!!

Rolf, ich kann Dir da nicht ganz folgen!!!

Wer in unseren vorherigen Trööts irgendetwas auf die "Goldwaage" gelegt hat, der war eh nicht im richtigen Trööt!!!

Ich glaube in der momentanen Situation wären "DIE", ja wer sind denn "DIE" überhaupt?, froh über so viel "Traffic" den wir hier veranstaltet haben!!!

Mich z.B. würde mal interessieren, wie Matze, als "Werbungskunde" das sieht, oder ob er mehr Informationen hat, wie die User!?!

Das wird/kann/darf er evtl. nicht beantworten, aber von Eignerseite kommt ja gar nichts!!!

Grüße Mario


----------



## angelnrolfman (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Moin erstmal in die Runde!!!
> 
> Rolf, ich kann Dir da nicht ganz folgen!!!
> 
> ...


Moin Mario......... erstmal, du siehst schon, dass ich Smileys gesetzt habe??
Und wovon du sonst schreibst mit „DIE“ und „Matze als Werbungskunde“, oder  „Infos vom Eigner“ ??? Weiss echt nicht was du meinst.... :q
Nicht böse oder persönlich gemeint, will hier auch nicht so viel „rumschreiben“


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*

@Mario. Ich habe nur persönliche emails bekommen von Thomas und Franz. Sonst keine Infos, die brauche ich auch nicht denn das man sich mal im Berufsleben anders orientiert ist ganz normal.
Allerdings kann ich den Traffic messen der vom AB auf meine Webseite kommt und man merkt deutlich ein Rückgang.
Aber als Werbekunde wäre es trotzdem mal interessant zu hören wer jetzt hier ein Plan hat.
Aber das Thema gehört hier eig nicht hin


----------



## bernie (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*

Ach Loide bleibt gelassen und geschmeidig..... in wenigen Tagen schlagen wir schon wieder bei Matze auf und DANN ist alles gut 

@Matze: Kriegste denn wenigstens Preisnachlass wegen Minder(gegen)leistung??? 

Mario: wir müssen uns mal kurzschliessen wegen evtl. zusammen fahren...


----------



## angelnrolfman (10. Februar 2018)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*

bernie, mein Freund.
Herzlichen Glückwunsch und alles Gute zum Geburtstag!!!
|schild-g|schild-g|schild-g


----------



## Yupii (10. Februar 2018)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*

bernie, alter Sack:q:q
|birthday:|birthday:
Alles Gute zu deinem Geburtstag


----------



## nobbi1962 (10. Februar 2018)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*

#h

|birthday:


#g


----------



## MS aus G (10. Februar 2018)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*

Auch von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch zum runden Geburtstag!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## offense80 (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*

Von mir nachträglich auch alles Gute |birthday:|birthday:


----------



## pennfanatic (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*

Wie rund ?


----------



## Hering 58 (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Wie rund ?



ich glaube 60.#6


----------



## pennfanatic (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*

Ein junger bursch!


----------



## angelnrolfman (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*

Moin Jens, Glückwunsch und alles Gute zum Geburtstag!!!!
|schild-g|schild-g|schild-g


----------



## MS aus G (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*

Von mir natürlich auch noch herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag!!!

Hätte ich bei aller Aktualität hier fast übersehen!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## angelnrolfman (1. März 2018)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*

Moin Moin Nobbi, 
Herzlichen Glückwunsch und alles Gute zum Geburtstag mein Lieber!! Lass es dir mal richtig gut gehen heute!!!
|schild-g|schild-g|schild-g


----------



## pennfanatic (1. März 2018)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*

Herzlichen glückwunsch


----------



## nobbi1962 (1. März 2018)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*

Moin Moin

Danke.

#w


----------



## pennfanatic (1. März 2018)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*

Du kommst mir immer näher,
Aber fehlen noch 8,5 Jahre


----------



## Hering 58 (1. März 2018)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*

Moin Moin Nobbi,
Herzlichen  Glückwunsch und alles Gute zum Geburtstag,lass es Dir gut gehen.
|birthday:|birthday:|birthday:


----------



## Jesse J (1. März 2018)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*

Alles Gute Nobbi!!#h|schild-g


----------



## Yupii (1. März 2018)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*

Nobbi, du Jungspund
|schild-g|schild-g


----------



## nobbi1962 (1. März 2018)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*

Wir sehen uns ja dieses Jahr zum #:

und bei Moritz

habt ihr eine Fahrgemeinschaft nach Mommark?


----------



## MS aus G (1. März 2018)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*

Auch von mir natürlich herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## angelnrolfman (1. März 2018)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Wir sehen uns ja dieses Jahr zum #:
> 
> und bei Moritz
> 
> habt ihr eine Fahrgemeinschaft nach Mommark?



Moin Nobbi,
bezgl. Fahrgemeinschaft....... müssen wir dann mal schauen, bernie fährt dann wohl mit Mario, ich hol den Yupii ab, oder auch umgekehrt....... Micha und Daniel fahren zusammen. Jens.....mal sehen wie und wann und wo er auftaucht :q ........ Frank, fährt bestimmt selbst, da KaKi ein Umweg wäre....

wird aber alles in geregelten Bahnen laufen #6


----------



## nobbi1962 (1. März 2018)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*

hab ich doch noch-mal ein Danke an alle.


----------



## offense80 (3. März 2018)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*

Nobbi von mir nachträglich auch noch Happy Birthday 
war länger nicht im Board da hier nicht mehr so viel los ist 

|birthday:|birthday:


----------



## nobbi1962 (3. März 2018)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*

wir sehen uns Micha........abba dann biste schon 50ig ;-)))

hab ich doch auch ein Danke an Dich.


----------



## MS aus G (1. April 2018)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*

Da wünsche ich doch allen mal ein schönes Osterfest!!!

Ihr könnt jetzt langsam wieder Aufwachen, Winterschlaf ist vorbei!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## angelnrolfman (2. April 2018)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*

Moin Mario, dir und allen Anderen hier auch ein frohes Osterfest!!
( sind aber alle topfit ......... Vorbereitungen für Norwegen z.B. laufen auch auf Hochtouren.) Und die „speziellen Spezial-Köder“ für Mommark sind auch in Vorbereitung. #6.....


----------



## offense80 (2. April 2018)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*

Sehen wie immer top aus Rolf, und wenn die genauso fängig sind wie die Anderen, dann werden diese "Volksvera....." wohl bald das Baglimit auf 2 Dorsche herab setzen müssen weil noch weniger Dorsche da sind :q


----------



## armyn (2. April 2018)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*

Moin.
Die sehen ja klasse aus. Haben die auch nen Namen? Hersteller?|kopfkrat


----------



## Yupii (2. April 2018)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*



armyn schrieb:


> Moin.
> Die sehen ja klasse aus. Haben die auch nen Namen? Hersteller?|kopfkrat



siehe Post 66 ☺


----------



## Yupii (6. April 2018)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*

Rolfilein
|birthday:|birthday:#g


----------



## angelnrolfman (6. April 2018)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*



Yupii schrieb:


> Rolfilein
> |birthday:|birthday:#g



Danke Uwe


----------



## nobbi1962 (6. April 2018)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*

Moin Rolf,

|schild-g#g

Schnapszahl


#h


----------



## Hering 58 (6. April 2018)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*

Auch von mir. Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag


----------



## angelnrolfman (6. April 2018)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*

Vielen Dank !!!#6


----------



## MS aus G (6. April 2018)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*

Hui, gerade so noch vor 12!

Rolf, herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag!!! Alles Gute und viel Gesundheit natürlich!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## angelnrolfman (7. April 2018)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Hui, gerade so noch vor 12!
> 
> Rolf, herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag!!! Alles Gute und viel Gesundheit natürlich!!
> 
> Gruß Mario



Danke Mario:q


----------



## angelnrolfman (18. April 2018)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*

Moin, 
mal für die Mitfahrer, die nur hier mitlesen und sich nicht über andere Foren oder WA austauschen.
Es gab bislang ja jedes Jahr von „einem netten Sponsor“ 10Kg Ribs  zum „Samstagabend BBQ“ (9Mann =10Kg ist ein gutes Verhältnis|supergri) jetzt wurde mal angefragt, ob wir nicht mal 8-10Kg Pulled Pork machen wollen?!

Mario, Nobbi, eure Meinung?


----------



## Yupii (18. April 2018)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*

Hört sich gut an, sabber,sabber, aber ich richte mich da nach der Mehrheit.


----------



## bernie (18. April 2018)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*

....wie meine Mutter immer sagte: Ein GUTES Schwein frisst ALLES


----------



## angelnrolfman (18. April 2018)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*

OK, 
die Tendenz geht zu "Samstag Ribs" und Sonntag "Rest-Ribs" und ein "kleiner Braten" für Pulled Pork #c:m


----------



## nobbi1962 (18. April 2018)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*

:vik:

hab den 57weber
der dauert 18 Std.

Die Minion Ring Methode ist die ultimative Lösung für all diejenigen, die auf ihren Kugelgrill ein Pulled Pork, Brisket oder andere Gerichte die low & slow zubereitet werden grillen möchten. Hierbei braucht es etwa 105-125 Grad Celsius konstante und gleichmäßige Hitze und das vor allem über eine lange Dauer von 12-20h.


----------



## Jesse J (19. April 2018)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*

18h?
Da guckst Du wohl zu oft rein 
13h sollten reichen....
Macht aber nichts, Rolf ist eh immer so zwischen 3 und 4 Uhr morgens schon wach, dann kann er ja alles schon  in Gang bringen|bigeyes#6:vik:


----------



## offense80 (20. April 2018)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*

Zwischen 3 und 4 Uhr??? Hmmmm da haben Rolf und ich letztes Jahr den Frühstückstisch gedeckt :q  von dir hab ich da nur ein tiefes Grunzen vernommen :q:q:q


----------



## Jesse J (20. April 2018)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*

Tisch gedeckt??? Gekuschelt habt ihr !!! |kopfkrat|rolleyes

Moin!


----------



## angelnrolfman (20. April 2018)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*

Micha, lass ihn....... der „Lehrling“ fährt doch diesmal gar nicht mit...... .


----------



## bernie (20. April 2018)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*

Das erhöht die Chancen eine Rute zu gewinnen für alle um Zweihunnert Prozent


----------



## offense80 (21. April 2018)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*

|bigeyes Ja sicher haben wir gekuschelt....Rolf hat gesagt JEDER sei einmal dran an diesen Wochenenden....und da dachte ich halt ok.... ääääh willst du mir jetzt etwa sagen, das mich der König angeschwindelt hat und ich mich völlig umsonst für euch geopfert habe??? #q :c


----------



## MS aus G (28. April 2018)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*

Da wünsche ich unserem Jörch aber mal alles, alles Gute zum Geburtstag!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## nobbi1962 (28. April 2018)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*

Jesse J

#g

#h


----------



## Yupii (30. April 2018)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*

Von mir etwas verspätet, da auf Fuerte
|birthday:|birthday: und alles Gute Jörg


----------



## angelnrolfman (6. Mai 2018)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*

Moin Mario, Glückwunsch und alles Gute zum Geburtstag!!!!
|schild-g|schild-g|schild-g|schild-g|schild-g


----------



## offense80 (6. Mai 2018)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*

Happy Birthday to youuuuu Happy Birthday to Mariooooooo 

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag |schild-g|birthday:#g


----------



## Yupii (6. Mai 2018)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*

Hu hu Mario

|schild-g|schild-g   und alles Gute


----------



## MS aus G (6. Mai 2018)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*

Vielen, vielen Dank!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Coasthunter (7. Mai 2018)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*

Alles liebe nachträglich Mario. Ich hoffe Du hattest einen schönen Tag |wavey:#6


----------



## MS aus G (7. Mai 2018)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*

Danke Dir!!!

Sieht man sich denn nochmal an der Küste???

Oder hast Du dem Ostsee-Angeln abgeschworen???

Gruß Mario


----------



## Coasthunter (10. Mai 2018)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*

Moin Mario
Ostsee reizt mich irgendwie nicht mehr. Zu viel Einsatz für dieses mühsame gesuche nach einem kleinem Dorsch. Zumindest Mommark reizt da nicht mehr. Sollten mal andere Ziele zur Debatte stehen, wo die Chancen besser sind, würde ich sehr gerne mal wieder eine Tour mit euch machen. #h


----------



## angelnrolfman (10. Mai 2018)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Moin Mario
> Ostsee reizt mich irgendwie nicht mehr. Zu viel Einsatz für dieses mühsame gesuche nach einem kleinem Dorsch. Zumindest Mommark reizt da nicht mehr. Sollten mal andere Ziele zur Debatte stehen, wo die Chancen besser sind, würde ich sehr gerne mal wieder eine Tour mit euch machen. #h



Moin Andor,
müssen wir mal schauen ob wir da ne 4-6 Mann Truppe zusammen bekommen. Bornholm wäre noch ne Option oder auch von Sassnitz aus.|kopfkrat
Da ja aus der jetzigen Truppe öfter mal Fragen bezgl. Kosten kommen..... man muss sich aber im Klaren sein, dass so eine 3-4 Tagetour mir evtl. 2-3 Ausfahrten nicht für „185,-€“ zu bekommen ist


----------



## MS aus G (10. Mai 2018)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*

Moin Andor, 

das hatte, glaube ich, nicht sehr viel mit dem Ziel Mommark zu tun, sondern eher, das es zu den Zeiten einfach keine/kaum Dorsche in der westlichen Ostsee gab!!!

Wir waren ja auch auf LL 2Jahre fast ohne Dorsch! Im letzten Herbst allerdings ging es wieder wunderbar und man konnte sich die Größen "aussuchen"!!! Wieso, weshalb, warum,...? Das können Dir noch nichtmal die Gelehrten sagen! Es geht aber doch bei so einer Tour nicht alleine ums Fangen! Natürlich sollte es dazu gehören, aber wenn es halt nicht so läuft,...! Auch nicht sooo schlimm!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## angelnrolfman (11. Mai 2018)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Moin Andor,
> 
> das hatte, glaube ich, nicht sehr viel mit dem Ziel Mommark zu tun, sondern eher, das es zu den Zeiten einfach keine/kaum Dorsche in der westlichen Ostsee gab



 ....... na ja Mario, Mommark...... noch westlicher geht wohl in der Ostsee nicht. ( es sei denn, du fährst in den Vejle oder Horsens Fjord  )  Wäre Fisch da gewesen, hätten wir gefangen. Ein Dorsch gab‘s ja immer |bigeyes
Und je mehr man nach Osten kommt, um so mehr Dorsch ist da. Dat is Fakt....... 
Aber wie du schon geschrieben hast, gibt es auch andere Gründe so ne Tour zu machen. Man wird sehen, wann die Truppe von den „Fängen“ genug hat und wo anders hin will...:q.


----------



## bernie (11. Mai 2018)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*

Mir isses Wurscht!

Hauptsache DABEI #6

Ihr kennt mich ja, ich mache alles mit, solange es *SPAß *macht.

Ob ich da viele oder wenige Fische fange ist eher zweitrangig, solange die Truppe und das "Drumherum" stimmt. 
Was aber nicht bedeutet, dass ich nicht intensiv nach dem Dickdorsch suche :vik:


----------



## angelnrolfman (11. Mai 2018)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*



bernie schrieb:


> Mir isses Wurscht!
> 
> Hauptsache DABEI #6
> 
> ...



Das stimmt bernie, so wie ich es gesehen habe, hat auf der letzten Tour kaum einer so emsig nach dem Königsdorsch gesucht wie du! Ausdauer haste |supergri ........ und wer kriegte ihn an‘s Band? #t |rotwerden


----------



## angelnrolfman (12. Mai 2018)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*

Yupii, 
altes "Gehänge".....Glückwunsch und alles Gute zum Geburtstag!
|schild-g|schild-g|schild-g

Und.....macht es so wie sonst, lass Heike die wichtigen DINGE machen #6:q


----------



## offense80 (12. Mai 2018)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*

Von mir auch |birthday:|birthday:|birthday: und lass es dir gut gehen an deinem Ehrentag #6


----------



## MS aus G (12. Mai 2018)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*

Von mir natürlich auch alles, alles Gute zum Geburtstag, "Altes Haus"!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Yupii (12. Mai 2018)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*

Danke Mädelz|wavey:


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (13. Mai 2018)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*

@andor....du warst zuletzt 2016 hier....guck dich mal um was überall an Fangmeldungen kommt.
Dorsch ist wieder überall in der Westlichen Ostsee zu finden von klein bis groß.
Lg


----------



## werderhb1 (29. Mai 2018)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*

Naja, hir sehe ich i.M. (letzte 14 Tage) aber auch nichts neues. Fährt keiner mehr nach Als ?


----------



## MS aus G (29. Mai 2018)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*

@werderhb1,

vielen Dank für das mitlesen, aber wenn Du was über Als in Erfahrung bringen willst, musst Du im Dänemark-Trööt vorbeischauen!!!

Wir fahren erst Ende Oktober!!!

Dies ist nur ein Vorbereitungs-Trööt mit den Boardies, die mitfahren!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## offense80 (8. Juni 2018)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*

Soooo, morgen geht es für eine Woche nach Mommark-NUR gucken,nicht angeln 

Aber ich werde mal genau gucken wo Matze mit der Frukke hin fährt und dann hinterher schwimmen und die Stelle mit einem weißen Kreuz auf dem Wasser markieren. Dann klappt´s auch im Herbst mit dem Steinbutt :q

Matze wir sehen uns da #6


----------



## Jesse J (8. Juni 2018)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*

Fährt zum Fisch und angelt nicht |bigeyes#d:s


----------



## bernie (8. Juni 2018)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*



offense80 schrieb:


> Soooo, morgen geht es für eine Woche nach Mommark-*NUR gucken,nicht angeln*



|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes was stimmt denn mit DIR nicht ?????  |uhoh:


----------



## offense80 (9. Juni 2018)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*

Hallo??? Ich bin nur fair!!! Wen ich da jetzt schon angel und für die nächste Tour "trainiere"....wie unfair wäre es dem König gegenüber? Dann ziehe ich da einen nach dem anderen raus und....nein nein ich bin fair euch gegenüber...und angeln ist eh doof und die Erde eine Scheibe und Gurken sind Rudeltiere....so mehr Gründe fallen mir gerade mal nicht ein :q


----------



## bernie (9. Juni 2018)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*



offense80 schrieb:


> Hallo??? und angeln ist eh doof und die Erde eine Scheibe und *Gurken sind Rudeltiere*



Na mein Freund DA hat man Dir aber echt einen Bären aufgebunden: Die leben solitär .... jede hat Ihre eigene Höhle...!!!! :q


----------



## angelnrolfman (9. Juni 2018)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*

........ ich geh nächste Tour nur auf Platte :g


----------



## offense80 (10. Juni 2018)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*

Ok dann machen wir halt den Mommark Platten Cup daraus. Und wir wissen auch wer die größte Scheibe da wieder raus holt... König Rolf.....Während alle anderen nur blöde Dorsche raus ziehen die ja nicht in die Wertung kommen, macht der König alle "platt"......und schwupps is er ma wida Könich :vik:


----------



## angelnrolfman (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*

Moin Micha, auch hier nochmal Glückwunsch und alles Gute zum Geburtstag.
|schild-g|schild-g

(nach einigen Absagen und „Neuzugängen“ haben wir für die Mommark-Tour eine Super-Truppe zusammen#6)


----------



## offense80 (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Moin Micha, auch hier nochmal Glückwunsch und alles Gute zum Geburtstag.
> |schild-g|schild-g
> 
> Danke schön mein König
> ...



Ja, das ist ne geile Truppe die wieder zusammengekommen ist. Freu mich schon wie Bolle auf die 4 Tage.....und das Essen....und das trinken....ach ja-und das Angeln natürlich :vik:


----------



## nobbi1962 (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*

Micha auch von mir ein |birthday:

50ig #6#6#6


----------



## MS aus G (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*

Von mir natürlich auch meinen herzlichsten Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## offense80 (20. Juli 2018)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*

Danke an alle für eure Glückwünsche #6#6#6#6

Freu mich euch bald wieder zu sehen :vik:


----------



## nobbi1962 (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*

moin moin jungs
ersteinmal ein danke an Rolf.

ich bin das erstemal dabei und hab nartürlicht;-) 1000 und eine frage.
na gut belassen wir es bei einer )
habt ihr schon fahrgemeischaften nach mommark? (von Moritz aus)

ich habe auch ein Auto und könnte eins zwei dorschler mitnehmen  od. auch von Euch mitgenommen werden.


alleine hinterher-zu-zotteln na-ja.

 freue mich auch Euch alle gesund und munter wieder zusehen   


lg aus der zweiten tür mit reißverschluss hohenfelde Ostsee


nobbi


----------



## angelnrolfman (28. Juli 2018)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*

Moin Moin nobbi,
Bzgl. Fahrgemeinschaften haben wir noch nichts abgesprochen. Nur dass bernie den Mario „anfunken“ wollte, da ja beide aus der „gleichen Gegend“ kommen. Und Micha wohl mit Daniel und Bruder fährt?
Ich weiss jetzt nicht ob Lausi allein fährt, aber wir können das ja noch klären. Ansonsten hab ich auch noch Platz im Auto#h.
Baue auch noch die Dachbox drauf....., wo wir einiges unterbringen können.#6

Grüsse aus dem Allgäu


----------



## offense80 (29. Juli 2018)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*

Moin Moin zusammen. Mit den Fahrgemeinschaften werden wir uns sicher einig...da hatten wir ja eigentlich noch nie Probleme mit. Hatte schon überlegt da Daniel mit seinem Bruder fährt, ich mich bei Lausi im Auto wieder "einmiete" und wir eventuell noch einen Teil der Ausrüstung der beiden mitnehmen (vorausgesetzt für Lausi ist das ok......du würdest natürlich auch wieder einen frischen Kaffee bekommen Lausi  )


----------



## angelnrolfman (29. Juli 2018)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*

Moin Moin,
nobbi....... dann hast du  , wenn du willst, einen Platz in meinem Auto#6


----------



## nobbi1962 (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*

#6#6#6

mit spritgeld!

Restgeld kommt am ersten Rolf.

#h


----------



## angelnrolfman (22. August 2018)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*

nobbi,
jetzt hast du auch noch einen Platz bei uns ( Lausi, Frank und mir) im Boot.
Kamerad, Hut ab ...... von 0 auf 100 in den A-Kader!!!!#6:q:q


----------



## Memy (22. August 2018)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*

Wie waren denn so die Fänge in den letzten Jahren in Mommark?


----------



## MS aus G (22. August 2018)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*

Dorschfänge waren die letzten 2 Jahre sehr überschaubar, wie aber in der gesamten westlichen Ostsee!!! Dafür gab es sehr gut Platte, auch in sehr guten Größen! Man musste halt viel ausprobieren, um Erfolg zu haben!!! Das hatte aber auch seinen Reiz!

Dieses Jahr hört man eigentlich nur Gutes aus den Revieren, was die Vorfreude noch größer werden lässt! 

Allerdings ist das Fangen, zumindest bei mir, nicht der Hauptgrund für diese Tour, sondern mit "Ähnlichgleichverrückten" und, wie in diesem Jahr auch, neue Boardies mal persönlich kennen zu lernen und ein paar gesellige Stunden/Tage miteinander zu verbringen!!!

Desweiteren ist es auch immer eine Freude bei Boardie Matze2004 unterzukommen und zu sehen, wie er sich um seine Gäste kümmert!!! Einfach ein Traum und ein weiterer Grund für mich, Ihn im Rahmen dieses Events zu besuchen!!!


Gruß Mario


----------



## nobbi1962 (22. August 2018)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*

Ja Mario,

und ich hoffe noch büschen auf schönwetter

wir sehen uns...……………….nicht nur bei Moritz.

Gruß Norbert


----------



## offense80 (23. August 2018)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*

Wir kommen so langsam in die "heiße Phase"..... wird bestimmt wieder ein richtig lustiges, entspanntes Wochenende, welchen man einem später auf der Waage bestimmt auch wieder ansehen wird bei Rolf seinem Vollverpflegung Service :q:q:q:q


----------



## angelnrolfman (23. August 2018)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*



offense80 schrieb:


> Wir kommen so langsam in die "heiße Phase"..... wird bestimmt wieder ein richtig lustiges, entspanntes Wochenende, welchen man einem später auf der Waage bestimmt auch wieder ansehen wird bei Rolf seinem Vollverpflegung Service :q:q:q:q



Micha, ich biete das nur an ( 1.Abend Geflügelspiesse, verschiedene Bratwürste und Steaks, 2. Abend 10 Kg Rippchen , Bratwürste. 3. Abend alle Reste ( falls was übrig bleibt von den Vortagen) .......Dazu noch einige Salate etc. .......die Entwcheidung ob essen oder nicht, liegt bei euch.#6


----------



## offense80 (23. August 2018)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*

:k:k:k:k:k:k:k:k:k

Ich will ein Kind von dir


----------



## nobbi1962 (23. August 2018)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*

na ja--- da hab ich ja ein galück !
schlafe auch mit micha in ein haus :q:q:q


----------



## angelnrolfman (24. August 2018)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*



offense80 schrieb:


> :k:k:k:k:k:k:k:k:k
> 
> Ich will ein Kind von dir



|uhoh:


----------



## angelnrolfman (24. August 2018)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> na ja--- da hab ich ja ein galück !
> schlafe auch mit micha in ein haus :q:q:q



Na nobbi...... viel „Spass“ :m


----------



## offense80 (25. August 2018)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*

Oh, macht Nobbi auch in Gummi????


----------



## Norbi (25. August 2018)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*

So sieht Euer Spass aus,kein Wunder wenn Ihr ohne Dorsch nach Hause kommt#h


----------



## nobbi1962 (25. August 2018)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*

Moin Moin Norbi,geht es dir gut?

die frage von micha hat doch ein haken ;-))


#h


----------



## Norbi (25. August 2018)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*

Ich beiss mich durch,der Rollstuhl ist jetzt elektrisch:vik:


----------



## offense80 (26. August 2018)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*

Moin Norbi, "Hausmeister der Elbe"......wie geht es dir? Hab ja lange nichts mehr von dir gelesen. #h


----------



## Hering 58 (26. August 2018)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*



Norbi schrieb:


> Ich beiss mich durch,der Rollstuhl ist jetzt elektrisch:vik:



Das hört sich ja nicht so gut an.Wünsche dir alles Gute. #6


----------



## Norbi (26. August 2018)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*



Hering 58 schrieb:


> Das hört sich ja nicht so gut an.Wünsche dir alles Gute. #6



Moin Hartmut,nützt ja nichts wenn einem nach 5m die Luft aus geht,scheiss COPD danke für die Wünsche#h


----------



## Memy (4. September 2018)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*

Gar nicht mehr so lange hin 

 Gabs bei euch schonmal MeFos oder Lachs als Beifang?


----------



## offense80 (5. September 2018)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*

Ich hatte letztes Jahr als Beifang Lippfisch, Hornhecht und einen Dorsch lol.....aber Mefo und/oder sogar Lachs.....ääääh nein, da wir eigentlich nicht schleppen


----------



## nobbi1962 (6. September 2018)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*

Moin Moin Jungs,


|wavey:


sind ja nur noch 7Wochen und das geht ganz schnell.

muss ich Bettzeug mitnehmen und und und  ----------habt ihr noch tipps

Angelschein S-H brauche ich ja da nicht.

grüße norbert


----------



## Hering 58 (6. September 2018)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Moin Moin Jungs,
> 
> 
> |wavey:
> ...



Du sohlst doch Angeln.:m


----------



## nobbi1962 (6. September 2018)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*

--und ABBA auch ein Bier--


;-))


----------



## Hering 58 (6. September 2018)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> --und ABBA auch ein Bier--
> 
> 
> ;-))



Stimmt das darf natürlich nicht fehlen.#6


----------



## angelnrolfman (7. September 2018)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*

Moin Moin nobbi, 
Angelzeug, Bettzeug und Waschzeug musst du mitnehmen, ansonsten hast du „Vollpension“ gebucht #6
(Bzgl. Dk-Angelschein frage ich vorher nochmal in der Runde nach und bestelle bei Matze )


----------



## offense80 (7. September 2018)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*

Moin Rolf, ich brauch für 2 Tage den DK Schein


----------



## bernie (7. September 2018)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*

Dito


----------



## nobbi1962 (8. September 2018)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*



bernie schrieb:


> Dito



auch Dito. 

wie alle.



Danke für die Orga! 

Rolf.


----------



## angelnrolfman (8. September 2018)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*

Moin Männers, 
notiere ich gleich#6

Grüsse aus Dk !!|wavey:


----------



## nobbi1962 (8. September 2018)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*

We are red, we are white, we are danish dynamite!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (9. September 2018)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*

Moin Jungs. Auch dieses mal habe ich wieder 2-3 "Preise" für euch organisiert.
Dieses mal aber müsst ihr liefern:m
Ich werde das nicht mehr auslosen, sondern der längste Dorsch und der längste Plattfisch (egal ob Scholle, Flunder, Kliesche) gewinnt was. Sollte tatsächlich ein Sonderfisch liefern (Mefo, Horni, Steinbutt, Makrele etc) haben ich auch für den Fänger etwas.
Freue mich schon auf Euch
Lg
Mats


----------



## angelnrolfman (9. September 2018)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*



matze2004 schrieb:


> Moin Jungs. Auch dieses mal habe ich wieder 2-3 "Preise" für euch organisiert.
> Dieses mal aber müsst ihr liefern:m
> Ich werde das nicht mehr auslosen, sondern der längste Dorsch und der längste Plattfisch (egal ob Scholle, Flunder, Kliesche) gewinnt was. Sollte tatsächlich ein Sonderfisch liefern (Mefo, Horni, Steinbutt, Makrele etc) haben ich auch für den Fänger etwas.
> Freue mich schon auf Euch
> ...



Sauber Matze #6,
jetzt sollten sich die Kollegen nicht mehr auf ihr Glück verlassen, sondern müssen sich mal etwas mehr "Mühe" geben.........:q


----------



## nobbi1962 (9. September 2018)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*

…...zählt auch ein fangbild….

wenn ich die mama wieder schwimmen lasse.
(mache ich ja sowieso)

freue mich auch schon den matze mal persönlich kennenzulernen.


#h


----------



## offense80 (10. September 2018)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*

Super Sache Matze, vielen Dank für diesen Service #6#6

Jetzt sind alle noch heißer wie Frittenfett :q


----------



## angelnrolfman (11. September 2018)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*



offense80 schrieb:


> Super Sache Matze, vielen Dank für diesen Service #6#6
> 
> Jetzt sind alle noch heißer wie Frittenfett :q




Na, da bin ich mal gespannt....... wer den grössten Dorsch fängt, bekommt einen Preis#6........... (wird aber auch König und hat die Ehre die nächste Tour zu organisieren. Mal schauen ob die Kameraden dann auch noch so heiss auf einen Preis sind ):vik:


----------



## Hering 58 (11. September 2018)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Na, da bin ich mal gespannt....... wer den grössten Dorsch fängt, bekommt einen Preis#6........... (wird aber auch König und hat die Ehre die nächste Tour zu organisieren. Mal schauen ob die Kameraden dann auch noch so heiss auf einen Preis sind ):vik:



Das wird der ABBA König 2017 sein unser nobbi :vik::vik::m


----------



## nobbi1962 (11. September 2018)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*

Hering |krach:

ich gehe auf Thun- Fisch.











;-))


----------



## Hering 58 (11. September 2018)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Hering |krach:
> 
> ich gehe auf Thun- Fisch.
> 
> ...



Willst du Thun Fisch König werden?:vik::q:m


----------



## offense80 (12. September 2018)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*

Mein Tipp ist da eher der amtierende 

"König Rolf der Zumzweitenmal" 

der fährt nämlich immer vorher nach DK um mit den Fischen abzusprechen wer wo beißen soll. 

Ääääh Rolf....wo bist du gerade? :m


----------



## angelnrolfman (12. September 2018)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*



offense80 schrieb:


> Mein Tipp ist da eher der amtierende
> 
> "König Rolf der Zumzweitenmal"
> 
> ...



Moin Micha,
bei dieser Tour haben wir aber* noch mehr* potentielle Kandidaten für‘n „Könich“ dabei. Die Chancen, dass ich den Hattrick schaffe stehen da eher schlecht #6:vik: ....... heisst, ich habe dann bei der dann folgenden Tour richtig „Urlaub“

(Ach ja, bin gerade auf Samsö...... Makrelen sind teilweise immer wieder in Wurfweite  )


----------



## Reppi (12. September 2018)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*

Moin Männers; es lebt noch...
Wo seit ihr untergebracht; ich überlege auch noch ein paar Tage hoch zu fahren und dann sollten wir doch nen Bier hinbekommen...|rolleyes


----------



## lausi97 (12. September 2018)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Moin Micha,
> bei dieser Tour haben wir aber* noch mehr* potentielle Kandidaten für‘n „Könich“ dabei. Die Chancen, dass ich den Hattrick schaffe stehen da eher schlecht #6:vik: ....... heisst, ich habe dann bei der dann folgenden Tour richtig „Urlaub“
> 
> (Ach ja, bin gerade auf Samsö...... Makrelen sind teilweise immer wieder in Wurfweite  )



So so :q:q


----------



## angelnrolfman (13. September 2018)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*



lausi97 schrieb:


> So so :q:q



Na ja..........der nobbi ist ja so dicht am Wasser gross geworden, der hat fast selber Schuppen :q:q

Und Frank, 
der angelte schon, da sind Einige noch in kurzer Hose hinter dem Spielmannszug hinterher gelaufen....|bigeyes

.......... da braucht es schon sehr viel Glück DEN Königsdorsch zu fangen.


----------



## Hering 58 (13. September 2018)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Na ja..........der nobbi ist ja so dicht am Wasser gross geworden, der hat fast selber Schuppen :q:q
> 
> Und Frank,
> der angelte schon, da sind Einige noch in kurzer Hose hinter dem Spielmannszug hinterher gelaufen....|bigeyes
> ...



|muahah: Das wusste ich ja gar nicht.:q


----------



## lausi97 (13. September 2018)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*

Odää den richtichen Köder Rolf #6


----------



## angelnrolfman (13. September 2018)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Odää den richtichen Köder Rolf #6




Guckst du,
der wurde schon in der Praxis getestet #6


----------



## lausi97 (13. September 2018)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*

:k:k ich liebe die Farbe 





angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Guckst du,
> der wurde schon in der Praxis getestet #6


----------



## Hering 58 (13. September 2018)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*

Ist das die Gewinner Farbe? :m


----------



## nobbi1962 (13. September 2018)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*



Hering 58 schrieb:


> Ist das die Gewinner Farbe? :m



Hering,

ich bin auch noch Sternzeichen Fisch.



;-)


----------



## Hering 58 (13. September 2018)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*

Das sagt doch alles,Nobbi.


----------



## Norbi (14. September 2018)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Hering,
> 
> ich bin auch noch Sternzeichen Fisch.
> 
> ...



Solange du nicht so reichst ist alles im grünen Bereich.....:q:m|wavey:


----------



## nobbi1962 (14. September 2018)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*

Märchen du.

Von dem Fischer un syner Fru

#h


;-)


----------



## angelnrolfman (14. September 2018)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Märchen du.
> 
> Von dem Fischer un syner Fru
> 
> ...



Manntje Manntje Timpe pe, Buttje Buttje inne See myn Fru  ...... das meinste doch oder?


----------



## nobbi1962 (14. September 2018)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*

Soweit mir bekannt, wurde das Märchen 1812 in Hamburg aufgeschrieben.


ich nicht #d




|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## bernie (15. September 2018)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*

...damit haben mich in meiner allerfrühesten Jugend die Mitschüler immer aufgezogen:
Die Frau des Fischers hiess ja bekanntlich WILMA 
Das war meine allererste Freundin  und dann mein Nachname Fischer..... den Rest könnt Ihr euch sicherlich denken |gr: ........ Kinder können sooooo grausam sein  :vik:

Au Mann is des lange her.... |bigeyes


----------



## nobbi1962 (15. September 2018)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*

na also ist Mommark Dorschen besser wie ein Pychologe, da arbeiten wir das doch besser auf.

;-))))



#hlg nobbi


----------



## bernie (16. September 2018)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*

Genau!!! ... beim kühlen Bier  #g  wird das sicherlich gelingen 

Dann ist mein Geist auch wieder frei LOL


----------



## angelnrolfman (20. September 2018)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*

Guten Morgen,
Lausi....... Glückwunsch und alles Gute zu deinem heutigen Ehrentag. Lass dich feiern......
|schild-g|schild-g|schild-g

( für unsere Horde reicht es, wenn du in Mommark Einen ausgibst :m)


----------



## offense80 (20. September 2018)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*

Happy Birthday alter Forellen Papst 

|birthday:|birthday:|birthday:|birthday:


----------



## lausi97 (20. September 2018)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*

Lieben Dank Männers


----------



## Jesse J (20. September 2018)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*

Auch hier nochmal alles gute|laola:|birthday:


----------



## nobbi1962 (20. September 2018)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*

Moin Moin lausi,


#g

ist nix mit Alkohol drin.

lg nobbi


----------



## MS aus G (20. September 2018)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*

Auch von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## lausi97 (21. September 2018)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*

Dankeschön Männers, wir sehen uns in Mommark #6


----------



## nobbi1962 (24. September 2018)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*

Moin Moin Dorscheln MommarK

Moin Rolf,

ich bin in der übernächsten Woche bei Moritz um Wattis fürs ABBA zu bestellen.

und ich könnte Deine Bestellungen dort mit machen, oder hast du schon alles in die Wege geleitet?


lg nobbi

#h


----------



## angelnrolfman (24. September 2018)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Moin Moin Dorscheln MommarK
> 
> Moin Rolf,
> 
> ...



Nobbi, 
Danke, aber das bestelle ich dann nachdem ich nochmal rumgefragt habe. Trotzdem Danke


----------



## Hering 58 (24. September 2018)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Moin Moin Dorscheln MommarK
> 
> Moin Rolf,
> 
> ...



Du bist ja auch überall. #6


----------



## nobbi1962 (24. September 2018)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*

Dieses Jahr darf ich mit , war lieb ;-))


----------



## angelnrolfman (29. September 2018)

Moin........ na hier braucht man aber erstmal nen Kompass


----------



## Hering 58 (29. September 2018)

Ist noch nicht so einfach sich zu recht zu finden.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (29. September 2018)

Hab mich gefreut auf die neue Software aber bin enttäuscht. Die Werbebanner sind auch verschwunden....da muss ich mal nachhaken. Bis bald in Mommark.


----------



## angelnrolfman (29. September 2018)

Moin Matze,
 jupp ......... sieht irgendwie „na ja“ aus. Sehen uns in Mommark .(Melde mich nächste Woche bei dir)


----------



## nobbi1962 (29. September 2018)

matze2004 schrieb:


> Hab mich gefreut auf die neue Software aber bin enttäuscht. Die Werbebanner sind auch verschwunden....da muss ich mal nachhaken. Bis bald in Mommark.


 moin matze,

und Deine schöne Unterschrift ist auch wech.
mit die Angelhaken in m.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (29. September 2018)

Oh ja hab ich noch garnich bemerkt....naja hoffe da wird noch dran gearbeitet...


----------



## Hering 58 (29. September 2018)

Ist doch alles noch neu,es wird doch noch alles toll.


----------



## offense80 (30. September 2018)

Na dann ist aber noch reichlich zu tun....


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (30. September 2018)

Wir schaffen das


----------



## angelnrolfman (2. Oktober 2018)

matze2004 schrieb:


> Wir schaffen das



........ ( gibt leider keinen ko........ Smiley mehr)


----------



## Dorschbremse (2. Oktober 2018)

Ja-aber da kommt noch ein bisserl was. 
Steht aber momentan noch ziemlich weit unten auf der Prioliste


----------



## nobbi1962 (9. Oktober 2018)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> *AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2018*
> 
> na also ist Mommark Dorschen besser wie ein Pychologe, da arbeiten wir das doch besser auf.
> 
> ...


Matze,

es kommen nur noch die besten


)
ich

))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## Hering 58 (9. Oktober 2018)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Matze,
> 
> es kommen nur noch die besten
> 
> ...


Du,das kannst ja bei ABBA beweißen.


----------



## nobbi1962 (9. Oktober 2018)

………..und es wird bestimmt ein fisch gefangen.


----------



## nobbi1962 (9. Oktober 2018)

ich kann Rolf voll *verstehen

bei der orga.

abba ist nicht so schwer

aber hat mich auch schon nerven kost)*


----------



## Memy (10. Oktober 2018)

@matze: Wie läuft es denn aktuell?


----------



## angelnrolfman (10. Oktober 2018)

Moin Memy, wie in den letzten Jahren auch....... wir tauchen auf und die Dorsche sind wech
( gibt ja noch Platte)


----------



## Hering 58 (10. Oktober 2018)

Die Dorsche mögen euch nicht.


----------



## nobbi1962 (10. Oktober 2018)

Moin Moin Hering,

ich nehme meine DAM Bambusrute mit auf die See, zum stippen

Premiere

)))


----------



## Hering 58 (10. Oktober 2018)

Das ist ja Cool,pass ABBA auf beim Stippen.


----------



## Memy (10. Oktober 2018)

angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Moin Memy, wie in den letzten Jahren auch....... wir tauchen auf und die Dorsche sind wech
> ( gibt ja noch Platte)



Ich will Dorsch 
Keine Platte!


----------



## angelnrolfman (10. Oktober 2018)

Memy schrieb:


> Ich will Dorsch
> Keine Platte!



Jupp, wollen wir alle ....


----------



## nobbi1962 (10. Oktober 2018)

*Filet*


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (10. Oktober 2018)

Ihr wisst doch das es hier gar keine Dorsche gibt....
Jahreszeit bedingt ist der September immer schwer, und natürlich berichte ich auch über Plattenfänge wenn dies aktuell und Sinnvoll ist.
In den letzten 2 Tagen haben wir wieder Dorsche gefangen, alle Boote !
Und man merkte deutlich das die Dorsche wieder anfangen zu fressen, alle voll mit Krabben.
Wenn ihr gutes Wetter mitbringt sollte es klappen am Leuchtturm oder Poelsrev.
8cm Gummifische, Spinrute, 0,10er geflochtene einpacken !
Lg Mats


----------



## Hering 58 (10. Oktober 2018)

angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Moin Memy, wie in den letzten Jahren auch....... wir tauchen auf und die Dorsche sind wech
> ( gibt ja noch Platte)


Es sind doch keine Dorsche da.


----------



## Hering 58 (10. Oktober 2018)

Petri Matze,sieht doch gut aus.


----------



## lausi97 (11. Oktober 2018)

Ahhh, endlich ist der neue Besatz aus Norwegen angekommen


----------



## offense80 (11. Oktober 2018)

Und es gibt sie doch, die Mommark Dorsche


----------



## Hering 58 (12. Oktober 2018)

offense80 schrieb:


> Und es gibt sie doch, die Mommark Dorsche


Kannst du das beweißen?


----------



## offense80 (13. Oktober 2018)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Kannst du das beweißen?


Ich denke das hat Matze mit seinen Bildern gerade gemacht 
und jetzt liegt es an den Jungs was sie daraus machen.


----------



## lutzhenning (13. Oktober 2018)

Hallo zusammen wir wollten evtl. am 25,10 nach Mommark.Aber wie es jetzt aussieht gibt's wohl zu viel Wind,zum Bootsangeln .Langeland wäre auch eine Option , ist nur etwas weiter zu fahren .Wie sind eure Erfahrungen zu dieser Jahreszeit ? Nach Mommark oder Langeland ,wo isses besser ?


----------



## angelnrolfman (13. Oktober 2018)

offense80 schrieb:


> Ich denke das hat Matze mit seinen Bildern gerade gemacht
> und jetzt liegt es an den Jungs was sie daraus machen.



.......... werden wir!


----------



## Hering 58 (13. Oktober 2018)

Die Jungs werden den Besatz schon raus Fischen.


----------



## Memy (15. Oktober 2018)

Bin schon richtig heiss!

Habe gestern schonmal mit meinem Kumpel geübt in der Neustädter Bucht. zusammen in 6 Stunden ca. 10 Dorsche gefangen.
Alle ca 50 cm... wobei einzelne auch fast die 80 geknackt haben!

ich hoffe das läuft in Mommark genauso


----------



## Hering 58 (15. Oktober 2018)

Du bist ja schon im Dorsch rausch ,Petri.


----------



## Memy (15. Oktober 2018)

Haben die Boote genügend Bootsrutenhalter um mit mehreren Ruten zu schleppen?
Gemeint sind maximal 5


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (15. Oktober 2018)

Bootsrutenständer ja. Zum schleppen sind in der Bordwand hinten 2 Rutenständer schräg versenkt zum schleppen.


----------



## Memy (15. Oktober 2018)

Sauber das reicht ja


----------



## Memy (16. Oktober 2018)

Welche Boote der Website haben wirdenn?

https://www.mommark-charterboot.dk/unsere-boote.html


----------



## angelnrolfman (16. Oktober 2018)

Memy,....... ich glaube die „Neuen“ haben das Floß!!?!??
( wir haben zwei Limbos und ein Smartliner)
Und wer welches Boot bekommt ?...der „amtierende Könich“ hat erstmal freie Wahl........und weil wir zu viert im Boot sind


----------



## nobbi1962 (16. Oktober 2018)

Könich ----mach das der Wind wech geht.

was ist Notfallplan-1ne Brandungsrute mit?


----------



## angelnrolfman (16. Oktober 2018)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Könich ----mach das der Wind wech geht.
> 
> was ist Notfallplan-1ne Brandungsrute mit?



Nobbi,
das ist ne gute Idee...... gebe ich weiter


----------



## Memy (16. Oktober 2018)

angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Memy,....... ich glaube die „Neuen“ haben das Floß!!?!??
> ( wir haben zwei Limbos und ein Smartliner)
> Und wer welches Boot bekommt ?...der „amtierende Könich“ hat erstmal freie Wahl........und weil wir zu viert im Boot sind



Die Limbos sehen doch top aus!
Das reicht mir 



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Könich ----mach das der Wind wech geht.
> 
> was ist Notfallplan-1ne Brandungsrute mit?



hoffentlich nicht


----------



## Memy (17. Oktober 2018)

Also wenn der Wind nicht weg geht drehe ich durch 

Bis zu welcher Windstärke können wir rausfahren?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (17. Oktober 2018)

bleib doch entspannt, das ist noch über eine woche hin.....


----------



## offense80 (20. Oktober 2018)

Wenn man sich Windfinder so ansieht, wird es ja leicht ungemütlich, aber gestern sah es ja noch schlechter aus mit der Vorhersage. Drücke euch die Daumen das es mit dem rausfahren trotzdem klappt. Ansonsten einfach das We geniessen


----------



## Hering 58 (20. Oktober 2018)

So gleich gehts los ABBA .


----------



## Memy (20. Oktober 2018)

offense80 schrieb:


> Wenn man sich Windfinder so ansieht, wird es ja leicht ungemütlich, aber gestern sah es ja noch schlechter aus mit der Vorhersage. Drücke euch die Daumen das es mit dem rausfahren trotzdem klappt. Ansonsten einfach das We geniessen
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 314763



Eben mal geguckt. Sonntag sollen es unter 20 kmh sein. Wird also schon


----------



## angelnrolfman (20. Oktober 2018)

Hab heute noch einige Vorbereitungen getroffen........
Mal schauen....


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (21. Oktober 2018)

Die Farben sind aber exakt angepasst für Poelsrev 8-12m


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (21. Oktober 2018)

Noch ein paar Infos vorab: packt auch ein paar Wobbler ein. Auf der Strecke von Höhe Lisabild bis aufs Poelsrev haben unsere Kunden geschleppt. Wassertiefe um 10m, Wobbler laufen bei 6-8m.
Das ganze Poelsrev ist interessant auch zum schleppen.
Auf unseren Spots am Poelsrev, so von 18-20m sammeln sich die Dorsche aktuell siehe hier, das habe ich Freitag gemacht
Die "besseren" Dorsche waren jedoch noch beim schleppen gekommen.
Das Wasser hat immer noch 14 Grad, die Dorsche waren jedoch schon vollgefressen mit Krabben.
Der Wind wird sich hindrehen für euch, den Rest müsst ihr machen.





Lg


----------



## angelnrolfman (21. Oktober 2018)

Moin Matze.Danke für die Tips. 
Gehe mehrmals am Tag in die Werkstatt ..... kann mich garnicht entscheiden?!?!
Evtl. wird am Freitag der grosse „Tackle-Bus“ in Mommark auftauchen
( aber mit den „Krabbenfarben“ liege ich / wir schon ganz richtig)


----------



## Memy (21. Oktober 2018)

Das Boot der Youngsters hatte auch vor zu schleppen


----------



## angelnrolfman (21. Oktober 2018)

Memy schrieb:


> Das Boot der Youngsters hatte auch vor zu schleppen



......du meinst die Ruten zum Boot ???


----------



## bernie (21. Oktober 2018)

Für Qualle1 werd ich mal einen Schwung höchstfängiger Wobbler einpacken.... mal sehen ob die anderen Beiden darauf auch Bock haben 
...wenn nich, lass ich sie "für Gut"


----------



## angelnrolfman (21. Oktober 2018)

bernie.....der weise Mann sagt: " dabei haben ist besser, als brauchen "


----------



## Memy (21. Oktober 2018)

angelnrolfman schrieb:


> ......du meinst die Ruten zum Boot ???



Ja Ja 

Ja man:


----------



## Hering 58 (21. Oktober 2018)

angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Hab heute noch einige Vorbereitungen getroffen........
> Mal schauen....
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 314853
> Anhang anzeigen 314854


Super Arbeit.


----------



## bernie (22. Oktober 2018)

angelnrolfman schrieb:


> bernie.....der weise Mann sagt: " dabei haben ist besser, als brauchen "



So ist das!!!!!


----------



## MS aus G (22. Oktober 2018)

Ach Bernie, glaubst Du nicht, das Dein Leichtmatrose nicht auch welche bei hat!?! Natürlich ist das immer einen Versuch wert! Gerade in den bescheidenen Jahren hat uns das auf LL doch noch den ein oder anderen Dorsch gebracht!!! Angefangen haben wir noch nicht mal mit Wobbler sondern mit großen Gummis, hat auch super funktioniert!!!

Grüße Mario


----------



## Memy (22. Oktober 2018)

15 Wobbler für alle verschiedenen Tiefen inklusive Sideplaner stehen bereit


----------



## Hering 58 (24. Oktober 2018)

Geht ja bald los und bringt unseren Nobbi wieder Heil nach Hause.Wir brauchen ihn noch für ABBA.


----------



## nobbi1962 (25. Oktober 2018)

Bin schon büschen am packen-------und Morgen-früh noch snell ein Balkon Versiegeln.


----------



## bernie (25. Oktober 2018)

Die Karre ist gepackt und ich hab`s wahrhaftig geschafft, nur "wenig" mit zu nehmen.... sprich der Touring ist nur HALB voll  

Wetter scheint ja genau für die 2 Tage mal ruhig(er) zu werden >>> Daumendrücksmily<<<

@matze: Haste auch ausreichend besetzt????


----------



## Hering 58 (26. Oktober 2018)

Wünsche euch viel Spass,Glück und Petri.


----------



## angelnrolfman (26. Oktober 2018)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Wünsche euch viel Spass,Glück und Petri.



Vielen Dank....... wir werden berichten. 

Hier nochmal an die „Horde“, fahrt vorsichtig. ........


----------



## nobbi1962 (26. Oktober 2018)

Moin Moin,


----------



## Hering 58 (26. Oktober 2018)

Die Horde ist wohl schon auf den Weg Kaki (Moritz ).


----------



## angelnrolfman (27. Oktober 2018)

Moin, kurzes Update........Angeln heute nur vom Ufer ein paar Platte. Matze‘s Service...... Hammer. Abendbrot ist durch..... Morgen geht“s weiter


----------



## Hering 58 (27. Oktober 2018)

Petri euch geht es aber gut.Sieht das Lecker aus.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (29. Oktober 2018)

Leider hat dieses Jahr der Wind überhaupt nicht mitgespielt. Aber gegen Naturgewalten sind wir machtlos. Vielen Dank für den netten Abschluss Abend gestern, kommt alle gut nach Hause.

Lg


----------



## lausi97 (29. Oktober 2018)

Moin Matze, jo Wetter ist halt Wetter. Danke für deinen megageilen Service und auch für die Mitbringsel


----------



## nobbi1962 (29. Oktober 2018)

Heil wieder Hause


----------



## Hering 58 (29. Oktober 2018)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Heil wieder Hause


Das freut mich.


----------



## Memy (29. Oktober 2018)

Danke an Rolf!
Die Verpflegung und das drumherum waren top!


----------



## angelnrolfman (29. Oktober 2018)

Moin Moin,
so..... auch wieder zu hause. Wie Matze schrieb, war das Wetter nicht auf unserer Seite. War nicht einfach die guten Boote vor sich zu haben und nicht rausfahren zu können. Aber so ist es eben. Bei unserer "Uferangelei" konnten wir trotzdem einige Platte aus dem Wasser "zuppeln", was auch ne Menge Spass brachte.
Doch die Hauptsache war für die meisten das "Zusammensein", Spass haben, Klönen und Wiedersehen mit "alten Kameraden". Aber auch das Kennenlernen neuer Gefährten, welche man garnicht, oder nur durch "Umwege" online kannte oder kennengelernt hatte. War ein schönes entspanntes WE!!

Matze hat wieder mal gezeigt, dass Service bei Mommark Charterboot *SEHR GROSS* geschrieben wird!! Vielen Dank nochma dafür!! Und auch für die Tombola, wo wir wieder mit super Angelzubehör etc. überrascht wurden !!!!   Die Planung für die "Mommark Dorscheln-Tour" 2019 wird demnächst in Anriff genommen..........

Danke nochmal an Matze und an die Truppe........ war ein schönes WE  !!!!!


----------



## bernie (29. Oktober 2018)

SO!
Wieder DAHEIME ;-)
Bootstransport ist auch gut verlaufen 

Wieder mal ein Klasse WE im Mommark leider nur "mit ohne Fisch".... gegen Sturm kammer halt nix machen!

Auf jeden Fall bin ich extremst gut erholt   
... und nochmal digges Danke an Matze für schöne Tombola-Preise und sehr kulante Preisgesstaltung!!

Bis nächstes Jahr dann


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (29. Oktober 2018)

Vielleicht dann mal den "Mommark Kutter Cup" ins leben rufen? 
Lg an alle.....heute Ost 8bft....


----------



## nobbi1962 (29. Oktober 2018)

matze2004 schrieb:


> Vielleicht dann mal den "Mommark Kutter Cup" ins leben rufen?
> Lg an alle.....heute Ost 8bft....


Moin,
Mommark Marina Kutter





"ist *immer eine Reise wert"*


----------



## Hering 58 (29. Oktober 2018)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Moin,
> Mommark Marina Kutter
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 315202
> ...


Können wir den auch für ABBA 2019 gebrauchen?


----------



## offense80 (31. Oktober 2018)

Das ist ne Idee die ihr mal ins Auge fassen solltet.....Matze wird euch da bestimmt was schönes zusammenstellen können. Wie Rolf schon geschrieben hat-der Service bei Matze ist unübertroffen gut


----------



## nobbi1962 (31. Oktober 2018)

Wenn alles nichts geht hat Mommark auch tolle Strände.


----------



## Hering 58 (31. Oktober 2018)

Das sind ja tolle Bilder.


----------



## angelnrolfman (31. Oktober 2018)

Nobbi, 
hatten wir ja schon in Mommark durchgesprochen. Bis ca. 12 Mann bekommen wir zu den Mahlzeiten in einem Haus unter. Danach wird es „spannend“..... „Dorschler“ sind wir ja schon 12 Mann, was auch für das Event „Mommark Dorscheln“ max sein sollte. 
Wer Interesse am Kutter hat, der nimmt max. 12 Angler auf und kostet 700,-€ pro Tag.


----------



## angelnrolfman (1. November 2018)

Moin Moin,
kurz nochmal zur Info bzgl. den "Dorschlern" und Kutterangeln. Wir haben uns ja vor einigen Jahren für das Bootsangeln entschieden, weil wir (auch als Gruppe) mit einigen Kuttern, egal ob Heiligenhafen oder Fehmarn "auf die Nase" gefallen sind. Auch weil man dann nicht so "gebunden" ist und selbst entscheiden kann, was und wie man fischt und wohin man fährt. Dadurch sind wir bei Matze gelandet, der uns immer wieder ein super Angebot macht und was Service angeht, unschlagbar ist. 

Also, der Kutter im Hafen von Mommark ist ganz neu aufgebaut und bietet für ne Truppe von bis zu 12 Mann viel Platz. Bei Interesse funkt doch mal Matze von Mommark Charterboot an


----------



## Hering 58 (7. November 2018)

angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> kurz nochmal zur Info bzgl. den "Dorschlern" und Kutterangeln. Wir haben uns ja vor einigen Jahren für das Bootsangeln entschieden, weil wir (auch als Gruppe) mit einigen Kuttern, egal ob Heiligenhafen oder Fehmarn "auf die Nase" gefallen sind. Auch weil man dann nicht so "gebunden" ist und selbst entscheiden kann, was und wie man fischt und wohin man fährt. Dadurch sind wir bei Matze gelandet, der uns immer wieder ein super Angebot macht und was Service angeht, unschlagbar ist.
> 
> Also, der Kutter im Hafen von Mommark ist ganz neu aufgebaut und bietet für ne Truppe von bis zu 12 Mann viel Platz. Bei Interesse funkt doch mal Matze von Mommark Charterboot an


Hat Nobbi schon alles gemacht,Rolf


----------



## MS aus G (27. November 2018)

@matze,

meinen herzlichsten Glückwunsch zu Deinem Geburtstag und alles, alles Gute!!!

Nochmals meinen herzlichen Dank für den, wieder einmal, tollen Service von Dir und den super netten Abend!!!

Wir sehen uns in 2019!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Hering 58 (27. November 2018)

Von mir auch herzlichen Glückwunsch zu Deinem Geburtstag und alles Gute.


----------



## nobbi1962 (27. November 2018)

auch von mir matze, herzlichen Glückwunsch zum geburstag


lg nobbi


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (28. November 2018)

Vielen Dank Jungs, wie es sich gehört war ich natürlich gestern aufn Wasser...
Lg


----------



## Memy (22. Mai 2019)

Und fahrt ihr 2019 wieder hoch?


----------



## angelnrolfman (23. Mai 2019)

Memy schrieb:


> Und fahrt ihr 2019 wieder hoch?



Wer?


----------



## Memy (28. Mai 2019)

Ja wer wohl? Ihr!


----------



## angelnrolfman (29. Mai 2019)

Memy schrieb:


> Ja wer wohl? Ihr!


Moin, ja wir fahren wieder.........


----------



## Hering 58 (29. Mai 2019)

angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Moin, ja wir fahren wieder.........


Das freut mich für euch.


----------

